# Canberra rhizome sharing?



## GurkanYeniceri (14/10/13)

Anyone in Canberra care to share some hop rhizommes?


----------



## barls (14/10/13)

bit late in the season for that mate, its now the growing season. winter is the time for rhizomes


----------



## durgarth (14/10/13)

If you go to Colin at the the local HB shop in Kambah he was giving a heap away last week. BTW welcome to the site. Look up your local brew club and join......


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (14/10/13)

as durgarth said...Look up your local brew club and join......


get yourself along to Canberra Brewers.

http://www.canberrabrewers.com.au/


----------



## jaypes (14/10/13)

its always winter in canberra


----------



## GurkanYeniceri (14/10/13)

Cool, Thanks guys, I will check the brew shop in Kambah.


----------

